# Jungle Vals in a 10g: how do I prune them?



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

you should be able to just cut them with scissors. You want to cut them on a 45 degree angle. They grow so fast that you'll never notice the change


----------



## EndlerGame (Oct 19, 2013)

Yeah, just chop them off. These things are monsters, they grow a foot or two a month in my tanks.


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

I don't think the tops will be as pretty as they are now after I prune them, but prune I must . Had a suggestion to get contortion vals which might not grow as high as the top of my tank. I wonder if spiralis would fit also.


----------



## EndlerGame (Oct 19, 2013)

Yeah, they won't have the nice round edges anymore, but new leaves with round tips will soon grow, and you can sell or trade excess plants when they fill up the tank...which shouldn't take all that long with jungle val in a 10 gallon.


----------



## Ziggy (Sep 2, 2011)

I had jungle vals in a 10G a while back....never pruned them, let them "coil" on the surface. I swear when I finally got around to it they were 6 feet long!


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for the helpful advice - I guess there are a few ways to grow big vals in a small tank.

Unfortunately, I think I made a mistake having the Jungle vals in my tank. I think I'm possibly going to go with the contortionist val or spiralis. But thanks for the help everyone. I appreciate it.


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey what are you doing with the vals you don't want? *cough cough* PM me 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I had some vals growing in a ~24" tall tank about a year or so ago.
Once they reached the surface, they would keep growing till they sprawled across it. If I was being diligent about tank maintenance, I'd cut them off just below the surface. (I just used some random scissors, and didn't pay any attention to the angle of the cut, I just lopped the excess off...)

I didn't notice any ill effects, and the plants kept shooting up plenty of long leaves. I tore the tank down almost a year ago, and some of the vals are still surviving (and that's about it...) in a cut down juice bottle on a window sill nearly a year later.

<shrugs>


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

32" Val in a 1.75g vase. The plant reached 49" before I decided to move it to a 20g h 2-3 months back


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

Curling vals grow just as big. Mine are in a 75 and reach the surface, then keep on growing.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

For a 10g I would get dwarf sag. They can grow long in the right conditions.

I have val natans tiger in my 75g. After about 3-4' I cut em at the tops on a steep angle. They look good still and new grow keeps coming. Olds leaves eventually get pruned away.


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

Dwarf Sag sounds good. I've always wanted Pygmy Swords, tried twice with no luck, but maybe the light was too bright at that time.

If anyone has any of these Pygmy Swords you want to get rid of, please PM me. Thank you.


----------

